

Riak and Scala at Yammer - hanifvirani
http://blog.basho.com/2011/03/28/Riak-and-Scala-at-Yammer/

======
siculars
I was at that Yammer talk last week at the Riak meetup in SF and what people
should take away from this talk and others like it that will no doubt be given
in the future recounting a successful deployment of a nosql product is that it
is critically important to understand your use case and use your use case to
find a product. Do not find a product to shoehorn into your use case.

When I give my nosql talk I spend a good amount of time talking about the
hybrid world we are all gonna be developing in. There are a lot of moving
parts in the stack and picking when to employ the right part is an important
thing to know, imho. You may end up using two or three products to deliver a
feature - that's ok. But what you shouldn't do is look at what you already
have and automatically assume that it will work for what you want to do next.

